# Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition



## andreas2000 (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin totaler VB Neuling und würde gerne einen funktionierenden Code in Visual Basic 2005 Express Edition einbinden. Muss ich z.B. im Code verwendete Forms etc. selber erstellen oder reicht auch alleine der vorhandene Code aus?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich den Code zum laufen bringen (so in der Art Copy and Paste wie bei java in Eclipse).

Danke.


----------



## codeman (4. April 2006)

Hallo,

Wie meinst du das mit funktionierenden Code? Wenn du vollständigen VB.Net Code hast kannst du den einfach reinkopieren. Die Controls sind, bei Visual Studio 2003 zumindest, und ich glaub bei 2005 auch, anders wie bei VB6, im Code "integriert", dass heist man kann/könnte auch ohne Form-Designer programmieren. Für VB6 Code gibt es Konverter.
Forms? Normalerweise steht bei Tutorials oder so welche Forms man braucht, ansonnsten gibt es üblicherweise Projektmappen (Ordner) in denen die Dateien sind.

codeman


----------

